# audi vs. vw



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

if you could pick any wheel from either company for 100 bucks what wheel would you pick. can only be 5x100 but anything you name it. i got hook ups from a certain company that refinishes oem rims. they get rid of any rock chips or curbrash too. so what is it a VW wheel or an Audi wheel.i dont want to use rims you see everywhere. everyone has seen a lot of rims but i dont want the bbs. they are to played


_Modified by soccerld at 4:19 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: audi vs. vw (soccerld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soccerld* »_if you could pick any wheel from either company for 100 bucks what wheel would you pick. can only be 5x100 but anything you name it. i got hook ups from a certain company that refinishes oem rims. they get rid of any rock chips or curbrash too. so what is it a VW wheel or an Audi wheel

not sure if audi makes any wheels with 5x100, but I would go for any bbs wheels, RC would be ideal.. If you plan on buying adapters, I would be all over some a8s


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: audi vs. vw (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_
not sure if audi makes any wheels with 5x100 

Audi TT, A/S3 Not many options


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: audi vs. vw (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_
not sure if audi makes any wheels with 5x100, but I would go for any bbs wheels, RC would be ideal.. If you plan on buying adapters, I would be all over some a8s 

Aren't Mk1 TTs 5x100?


----------



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

i can buy adapters or whatever its only 400 bucks for 4 rims. AND they are OEM


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: audi vs. vw (German Toys)*

I would make my own decision and not ask others what they thought would be best.

Chris


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: audi vs. vw (gt02jettaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt02jettaz* »_I would make my own decision and not ask others what they thought would be best.

Chris

But this is the Vortex, we can't make decisions on our own, we have to be approved by the masses.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: audi vs. vw (Jay-Bee)*

just so you kno what mk1 TT wheels can look like .. mine ...










_Modified by unitzero at 4:31 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: audi vs. vw (unitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitzero* »_just so you kno what mk1 TT wheels can look like ..


Yeah i used to have them, uberghetto has them. Very nice OEM+ wheels


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: audi vs. vw (Jay-Bee)*

The Audi TT's are 5-100s as far as I know, but I'm lovin the MKV huffs!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: audi vs. vw (d1rty2.0)*

the wheels on that TT are old RS4's aren't they ? They are played over here - every golf i see has them !


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: audi vs. vw (unitzero)*

right, I don't quite dislike them. Your car doesn't look bad either! I mean.. its more original than bbs lol


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: audi vs. vw (d1rty2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_right, I don't quite dislike them. Your car doesn't look bad either! I mean.. its more original than bbs lol

Thanks man, alot cheaper than bbs too ! In fact i got them for the equivelent~(sp) of $100 - keeping on topic with the OP!


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new style RS4s on a gti/jetta? Those might look pretty nice. I cant say I remember seeing it before.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: audi vs. vw (soccerld)*

100 bucks per wheel? Sign me up for 5 helios!!! I'll buy the adapters... too bad helios aren't 5x100. Or a mint set of Fat Fives.


----------



## geisinger (Oct 14, 2006)

fat 5's
audi oem and 5x100


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (geisinger)*

No adapters: BBS RC
Adapters/reps: RS6s


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

These are early TT wheels on my wife's car - 5x100, 16". 16's are too small for mosts tastes, but I like them a lot and she gets a lot of complements. They also seem to be very rare - I've only seen them up FS a handful of times, and have yet to see them on another car (including TT's) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: audi vs. vw (soccerld)*

Audi TT super sevens, and these are *forsale*!








example:


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_Has anyone seen the new style RS4s on a gti/jetta? Those might look pretty nice. I cant say I remember seeing it before.

i saw them on someone's on here before, i liked it so much that i'm going to go with the same look, found them cheaper than this ad, but still the look of them










_Modified by streetdreams08 at 12:51 PM 7-4-2008_


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (streetdreams08)*

I like the 337 rc's a lot...other than that, I'd probably go for a real set of a8 turbines (a8L)...plus it depends on your car, pics of car they are going on?
Personally, I would just buy a few sets and turn around and sell them and get some baller rims


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (streetdreams08)*

^^337 RCs are probably one of my favorite OEM rims ever. BBS FTW^^ 

^^
^^^
Those RS4s look nice for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Powder coated black.


----------

